# 5 Month old too small?



## aide-anahy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ollie is 5 months and 4 days old. He ways 29 lbs. Should I be worried about his weight? Is he too small?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't worry, he's a little bit on the small side but he has a lot of growing to do. He is a very cute boy!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I have two female puppies who are 12 weeks old. 29 lbs is about what they weigh. i think that's very small for a male. If it were my puppy, I would be trying to find out what the cause is.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Rocky was 45 pounds at 5 months. At age 3 he is 74 pounds. Ollie is on the small side. I would talk to your vet, and maybe check with the breeder and try to find out what size others in his litter are. First two pictures are Rocky at 5 months and final photo at age 3 years.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

29 pounds at 5 months for even a girl is small but a boy, absolutely. How much does he eat? What does he eat? How much exercise is he getting?


----------



## Andythom (Jun 20, 2009)

My boy, who is on the smaller side of the breed standard (at 15 months he is ~23” tall, 65 lbs) was 34 lbs at 5 months.

I weighed him every week and he gained about 1.5-2# a week up until 8 months. Then he slowed down.

fyi- I loosely followed the slow growth plan


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

He is on the smaller side for a male, I’m wondering were his parents on the smaller side as well/lower end of the breed standard?


----------



## Tony G (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes it is a bit on the small side but my Ollie was also small like that as he was the runt and now at 2.25 years old only tops out at 53 lbs, I asked the vet numerous times about it and since she knows the breeder was not concerned as his dad was a smaller, Mom about average and none of his siblings were over 65 lbs who continued at this vet (5 out of 11) I like his size as my other conforms more to standards and is 75ish lbs. Ollie is the one on the right, Stan the left.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd first look into how much his parents weighed. 

30 pounds for a 5 month old whose parents were breed standard size is a little concerning. You are looking at him being about 15-20 pounds underweight. 

That said, he does not look seriously underweight in the pictures. Some breeders/lines are breeding undersized dogs...


----------

